# Looking for someone in France to adopt my adorable pigeon!



## kelly_l_clark (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello all! I have a pigeon named Marcel (about 1 y/o) and I am looking to find a new home for my sweet bird. I am currently living in France. I rescued Marcel last april after finding him/her (we don't know the sex yet) injured and unable to fly. It was a very cold night (around 32) and my boyfriend and I knew that if we left Marcel out all night injured and unable to fly that he/she would die. Anyways long story short we rescued Marcel and have enjoyed having him/her in our home ever since. We have grown very fond of petit Marcel and would love to find him/her a new home somewhere in France so my boyfriend and I could come visit Marcel from time to time. 

Any information about finding a new family for Marcel would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks, 

Kelly 
[email protected]


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you know how old he was when you found him?, is he tame and human bonded?


----------



## kelly_l_clark (Nov 20, 2012)

When we found Marcel he/she was around 1 month old. Marcel is very tame and completely bonded to humans. Marcel has been known to land on the heads of complete strangers who come visit our apartment! She/he shows no fear or apprehension of humans.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kelly_l_clark said:


> When we found Marcel he/she was around 1 month old. Marcel is very tame and completely bonded to humans. Marcel has been known to land on the heads of complete strangers who come visit our apartment! She/he shows no fear or apprehension of humans.


ok, I was wondering how you knew how old he was. he could not fly because he was just weaned I suppose. reaching out to someone who may have more pigeons in an aviary, instead of just living in a flat or room may add more to the pool of homes that may be avalible.


----------

